# Phantomklinge wie sieht es mit dem Verkauf aus?



## Níght06 (26. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, 

ich bin am überlegen "Phantomklinge" zu produzieren und die im ah zu verticken, was für eine Preisvorstellung habt ihr da und lohnt sich das ganze überhaupt? Wie sieht es auf euren Realms aus, also auf Frostwolf muss ich sagen ist eig. nie eine "Phantomklinge" im ah drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Freue mich auf eure Antworten

Mfg


----------



## Grivok (26. Oktober 2007)

hatte selber mit meiner schurkin ne phantomklinge auf lev 45
hat ewig gedauert mit meinem main die "odem des windes" zu farmen
dazu der ganze andere kram

also ich wuerde vom zeitaufwand ueber 100 gold kalkulieren, die wirst aber vermutlich nicht kriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Níght06 (26. Oktober 2007)

hab ich mir fast gedacht, also lohnt es nicht oder?


----------



## Grivok (26. Oktober 2007)

hab es nie versucht
sieht extrem nice aus
und viele haben mich gefragt wo ich die her habe
als ich dann gesagt habe dass ich die gebastelt habe wollten 2 eine von mir haben
hab dann nur gesagt gegen material oder fuer 120 gold
da war das interesse weg
ist ein schoenes schwert... aber die drop rate vom odem ist einfach zu bescheiden

2h farmen 6 odem ca 35 essenz der luft und 60 kern der elemente 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aehnlich bloed ist erdenkern zu farmen


----------



## Níght06 (26. Oktober 2007)

hm gut das ich nachgefragt hab sonst hätte ich schön minus gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




danke^^


----------



## Grivok (26. Oktober 2007)

naja ist nur meine Meinung und meine Erfahrung
nicht unbedingt repraesentativ...
vielleicht haben andere bessere erfahrungen gemacht
auf gut glueck wuerde ich es jedenfalls nicht versuchen^^

es sei denn du hast langeweile und hast die zeit zum farmen
ich farme nur noch fuer den eigenbedarf


----------



## Níght06 (26. Oktober 2007)

naja ich habe grade gesehen das odem des windes da im ah 5x 30g kostet xD

nein danke,..^^ das selbst zu farmn wäre mir auch zu stressig


----------



## Grivok (26. Oktober 2007)

sei froh dass du die ueberhaupt im ah findest :0)


----------



## gallatin8 (2. Juli 2008)

also ich hab das Teil für 150g vk ein bekannter hat so über die zeit das odem gefarmt und ich den rest (er hats gefarmt weils als BM jäger einfach schneller geht als als heiligpaladin) ins ah wo 5 andere drinn waren (eine darunter für 9999g sofortkauf!!!!!!) reingestellt umgeloggt auf twink nach 20min wiiedergekommen verkauft und nach weiteren 40 min war ich um 75g reicher (die andere hälfte hat der hunter bekommen seitdem machen wir das öfters und es bringt uns gut geld obwohl wir mit inzwischen 70 mit anderen sachen mehr geld machen könnten) und zu den Odem des Windes im ah 5x für 30g ist der beste preis den ich dafür je gesehen hab bei uns kostet einer so um die 15g (Todeswache Allianz)


----------



## Cysiaron (2. Juli 2008)

prinzipiell ist eine waffe davon ein ladenhüter, es sei denn, du stellst ne zweite her und verkaufst beide gleichzeitig. gerade pvp-ler sind scharf auf die klingen.
das odem ist auch auf Nachtwache extrem teuer, deswegen stelle ich sie nur gelegentlich mal her wenn ich mal wieder in tanaris war um hauptsächlich erze zu farmen und mir ein elementar eins abwirft.
für 250 wird man beide klingen eigentlich ganz gut los, aber das ist weit unter marktwert.
ein befreundeter spieler hat mir mal den auftrag gegeben, sie zu machen, ich sollte sie "dringends" fertigen, also ad hoc.
geld, meinte er, spiele keine rolle; ich solle die mats einfach im AH und über den handelschannel besorgen. kostenpunkt war dann etwas über 500 gold.


----------



## jolk (25. August 2008)

Also als mein Warri 44 war habe ich sie mir für 50g gekauft...kein Schnäppchen auf meinem Realm ist die so billig ka why...


----------



## Cadou (2. September 2008)

auf alextrasza geht die phantomklinge zwischen 150 und 200g weg...könnte sie selbst schmieden und verkaufen,jedoch ist es sehr nervig odem des windes zu farmen...und im ah kostet eins um die 17g...das aquamarin ist auch sehr teuer...


----------



## bananengurke (2. Dezember 2008)

boaah ihr habts ja billig!
als ich mit meinem krieger schmied geskillt hab da brauchte ich so .. kA jedenfalls viele odem des windes, ein ding 30-45g im ah
dann war mal eins 25g im ah hab natuerlich sofort gekauft!
mittlerweile sind die schon fuer 12g zu haben -_- naja wem sowas farmen spass macht ://


----------



## Cemesis (23. März 2009)

Hab letztens 2 stk hergestellt für je 300g beide verkauft bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (22. April 2009)

Bei uns is die auch nur sehr selten im AH, aber wenn, dann extrem teuer, weils einfach hammer ist das teil^^
250g+


----------

